
Why I Do Not Support a Node Foundation - cleverjake
http://hueniverse.com/2015/02/24/why-i-do-not-support-a-node-foundation/
======
chucksmart
Maybe foundation should simply ensure non-enforcement of related IP.

~~~
avinashv
But what value does the overhead of having the foundation and all its
associated risks (such as those highlighted in the article) have over the
current scenario, when many marks are happily going along day-to-day?

